# Needed: External HD



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2011)

Any recommendations on an External HD under $100?

Size I am looking for about 1TB. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wal-mart had a 1.5TB for 70 bucks recently. I looked around and Wal-Mart had the best prices by far.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 12, 2011)

Also check on Amazon. I got my 1TB drive from there not long ago.

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Try to find a reputable brand, like Western Digital.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had a SimpleTech 1 TB for over 2 years. Never disappointed me. 

Though I just found a good deal for you. How about a Western Digital 2 TB external for......

$99.99!

Click here to view.


----------



## Nebrexan (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought this 1TB hard drive last year for around $90 as a backup for my internal drive. It's extremely quiet and reliable.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2011)

You didn't specify whether you need it in a small 2.5" factor that can be powered by USB or a larger 3.5" version. Price on the former is more expensive.

3.5" External (comes with power cord): Amazon.com: Western Digital WD Elements 1 TB USB 2.0 Desktop External Hard Drive: Computer & Accessories
2.5" External (no power cord needed): Amazon.com: Seagate Expansion 1 TB USB 2.0 Portable External Hard Drive ST910004EXA101-RK: Computer & Accessories

You can see there's a premium on portability as the density of the smaller drives makes them more expensive.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I remember Fred Greco or someone saying in the past that Western Digital stuff tended to have problems, burn out, etc.

No?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich, 

It can be either, just whatever is better. That's why you guys are here, tell me what I need!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2011)

If you want to be able to bring it with you then I recommend a portable drive.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I don't. I am just planning on using it for backup, and files I don't use that often.


----------



## JML (Feb 12, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Try to find a reputable brand, like Western Digital.



I have a Western Digital 1 TB that I bought for around $100 about a year and half ago and use it just for backup. It works great and I have never had any trouble with it.


----------



## seajayrice (Feb 12, 2011)

Why bother? Head for the Cloud.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 12, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Why bother? Head for the Cloud.



The Cloud's a long ways off if you don't have flight capability. Or if you're stuck with satellite.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 13, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Oh, I don't. I am just planning on using it for backup, and files I don't use that often.


 
I recommend this then: Online Backup Software | Carbonite


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 21, 2011)

$54.95 per year, or drop $100 today, and never pay a cent for storage again. 

If you factor in the internet fees and the electrical costs (assuming you can determine how much your computer uses per month), it'll get really expensive, really quickly.


----------



## littlepeople (Feb 21, 2011)

If you can snag a LaCie drive in that price range, go for it. Otherwise Western Digital mybook is a safe bet. Seagate vs. WD = Western digital with a very slight advantage in durability and consistency.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 22, 2011)

Wal-Mart. 

WD Mybook. 

I have a 1TB here for my back up (in addition to my 650 MyBook, 320 Seagate for my wife and ANOTHER 1TB I haven't opened yet, but will soon....).


----------

